# ألبوم - أجمل أيامى - للمرنم سركيس دياربى



## abn yso3 (3 يوليو 2007)

:36_15_15:*هديه لمنتدانا الغالى*​
*سلام المسيح مع جميعكم 
هذا هو الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس 
- سركيس هو مسيحى من خلفيه اسلاميه -
الشريط فى غاية الروعه انا سمعته اسمعه انت كمان وشوف بنفسك
تشترك معه زوجته فى بعض الترانيم
واليكم الرابط



آتى اليك يا يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426979/3edb9e/2ati_2laik_ya_yaso3.html

أجمل أيامى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426973/e0eb3280/2jmal_2iame.html

أجمل ما فى الكون
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426967/fe9dc7d8/2jmal_ma_fe_2lkon.html

عمدونى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426975/98897b5/3medoni.html

قود بشعبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426963/f9f003c1/qowe_bsh3bak.html

ربى أمامك أخذت قرارى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426960/60f9527b/rabe_2mamk_27dto_qrare.html

ربى مسلم ليك
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426959/3208b91c/rabe_msalm_2lk_2amre.html

وحدك يسوعى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426956/a2b7a48d/wa7dk_yaso3e.html

يسوع الرب
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426955/3bbef537/yaso3_2lrab.html​
http://www.rama-mbc.org/site/tranemlist.php?Language=Arabic&AlbumID=118
على فكره الموقع كمان مليان ترانيم جميله اكتشفها بنفسك*​
*روابط ال 4shared مرفوعة بواسطة العضو jacoob*


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

ميرسى ياابن يسوع على الموقع 
وميرسى كمان على الشريط هاسمعه واقولك
ربنا يعوضك خير​


----------



## abn yso3 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

*شكرا على مرورك ginajoojoo واكيد الشريط هيعجبك
الرب يباركك 
سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## abn yso3 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

ميرسى وشكرا على مروركginajoojoo


----------



## totty (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

ميرسى ليك اوى يا ابن يسوع

الشريط فعلا جميل

بس كنت عايزه اسأل

ازاى انزلها عشان انا سمعتهم بس

وميرسى ليك مره تانيه​


----------



## mervel (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

ميرسى ليك ابن يسوع بس لو حبنا ننزل الترانيم دى مكن تقولنا ازاى 
واكون شاكرة تعب محبتك
صلى من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## abn yso3 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

*شكرا لمرورك يا totty الرب يبارك حياتك
شكرا لمرورك يا mervel والرب يبارك حياتك + انا المحتاج صلاتك +

اما من جهة الدوونلود للشريط للاسف الموقع لا يسمح به لكن قريب هسجله وهيتم رفعة

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم*​


----------



## مخلص كركي (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

المرنم سركيس لبنامي من أصل لبناني و اسم عائلته دياربي، و عضو في كنيسة الناصري الإنجيلية في سن الفيل في بيروت، و الرب يباركك


----------



## abn yso3 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

*شكرا لاهتمامك يا مخلص كركي   لتصحيح المعلومه بس لو كنت متاكد منها
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## nashat2005 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

ميرسى ليك اوى يا ابن يسوع

الشريط فعلا جميل

بس كنت عايزه اسأل

ازاى انزلها عشان انا سمعتهم بس


----------



## novaelsawaf (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

*شريط جميل وموقع اجمل ومبادرة جميلة جدا
انا بحييك من كل قلبي​*


----------



## vena21 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

ميرسى ليك اوى يا ابن يسوع

الشريط فعلا جميل


----------



## Meriamty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*



ميرسى جداااااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## كرم صبرى (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

ربنا يباركم ويكافئكم على تعبكم شكرا خالص على سركيس


----------



## كرم صبرى (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

على فكره ربنا يعوضكم جميعا على تعبكم والمرنم المبدع ربنا يباركه ويزود ابداعاته  وممكن اعرف احمل الشريط ازاى لو فيها تعب علشان انا نفسى يكون عندى على طول


----------



## emelio (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

شكرا الشريط جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
المسيح قام ..... حقا قام


----------



## امجد محب (13 مايو 2008)

*رد: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

شكرا لمنى على اسم المرنيم سركيس وشكرا على الشريط الكامل


----------



## امجد محب (13 مايو 2008)

*رد: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

انا مش عارف احمل الشريط اعمل اية


----------



## amer 2005 (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

*شريط جميل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## مراد نشات (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شريط جميل انا بحييك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## fns (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

سلام لك... انتوا متاكدين ان الترانيم مش عاوزة تنزل....انا بسالكم علشان انا نزلت ترانيم من الشريط ده .... وميرسى كتير يا ابن يسوع على الشريط ده واى حد عاوز يحمله هى حاجة بسيطة بعد ما يفتح الموقع معاك تعالى على الترنيمة واضغط عليها بالماوس وايظهر ليك ملف التحميل هو ده كل القصة..
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
اخوكم كيرلس​


----------



## TADO2010 (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الكامل للمرنم سركيس*

بجد اكتر من رائع على فكرة اللنك سريــــــــــــــــــــــع

اتمنى لك نجاح اكتر

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

اذكرنى فى صلواتك

اخوك تادرس


----------



## jacoob (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*ألبوم سركيس دياربي الجديد رائع(أجمل ايامى)*



آتى اليك يا يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426979/3edb9e/2ati_2laik_ya_yaso3.html

أجمل أيامى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426973/e0eb3280/2jmal_2iame.html

أجمل ما فى الكون
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426967/fe9dc7d8/2jmal_ma_fe_2lkon.html

عمدونى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426975/98897b5/3medoni.html

قود بشعبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426963/f9f003c1/qowe_bsh3bak.html

ربى أمامك أخذت قرارى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426960/60f9527b/rabe_2mamk_27dto_qrare.html

ربى مسلم ليك
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426959/3208b91c/rabe_msalm_2lk_2amre.html

وحدك يسوعى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426956/a2b7a48d/wa7dk_yaso3e.html

يسوع الرب
http://www.4shared.com/file/71426955/3bbef537/yaso3_2lrab.html​


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم سركيس دياربي الجديد رائع(مالي غيرك)*

شكرا على مجهودك  لكن تصحيح معلومة  اسم الالبوم اجمل ايامى    سركيس


----------



## jacoob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم سركيس دياربي الجديد رائع(مالي غيرك)*

*شكراً ليك أنا عارف بس عارف كمان أن الناس تعرف الترنيمة ( مالي غيرك ) أكتر من أسم المرنم علشان كدة أنا كتبت مالي غيرك علشان يعرفوا المرنم*


----------



## jesusloveyou (1 أبريل 2009)

*البوم المرنم سركيس دياربى - أجمل أيامى*

البوم سركيس دياربى اجمل ايامى​​
ودى صورة الغلاف للشريط












:download::download::download:

للتحميل من هنا ....اذكرونى فى صلاتكم ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: البوم المرنم سركيس دياربى*


----------



## مينا+لكم (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: البوم المرنم سركيس دياربى*

*الشريط دا انا سمعتة وهو فى قمة الروعة 

وياريت كلكم تسمعو ترنيمة عمدونى بتركيز

شكرا ليك على الشريط *


----------



## apo galal (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد شكرا ربنا معاك ومزيد من الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## kerolos farag (27 أبريل 2010)

*سلام الرب يكون مع جميعكم *
وحشنى كثيرا هذا المنتدى الرائع
ارجو ان تصلو ا من اجلى


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ayman adwar (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى ليك اوى يا ابن يسوع

الشريط فعلا جميل


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*منتهى الشكر

الرب يبارككم

رائع  جداا*


----------



## nermeen1 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------

